# Weiterhin Juwelierdaily in Cataclysm?



## Flamerina (28. Oktober 2010)

Hallo ihr Juwelenschleifer da draußen,

ist schon sicher geklärt, wie es ab Cataclysm mit der Juwedaily aussieht? Sprich: Weiterhin eine Marke pro Tag per Quest erreichbar, diese sammeln und dann damit Vorlagen kaufen? Oder wird es doch eher so wie in BC sein, dass man die Vorlagen gegen Gold erwerben kann (so wie mit Einführung der Epic Vorlagen und der Sonnenbrunnen-Insel)?


MfG


----------



## siNN0r (2. November 2010)

Hab sogar gehört das "JuwelierSystem" mit den Daylies soll auch auf andere Berufe übergreifen. Was jedoch dran ist kA.


----------

